# ANTHROCON 2011



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Who is going? 



Also, some of my friends and I have a suite in the Westin, and need some non-socially retarded furs to fill it. Anyone in?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2011)

The Westin is a TERRIBLE hotel.  Just sayin'

The fish market is pretty good, but it doesn't do anything to compensate for the complete lack of social space (or every other amenity imaginable).


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Ricky said:


> The Westin is a TERRIBLE hotel.  Just sayin.


 We have two suiters in our group of three who is rooming there at the moment, for the suiters sake we chose a room so that they don't have to walk in the sun in fursuit.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> We have two suiters in our group of three who is rooming there at the moment, for the suiters sake we chose a room so that they don't have to walk in the sun in fursuit.


 
Oh, no -- don't get me wrong.  There are MANY advantages to staying in the con hotel.

I'm just not a huge fan of AC.  A lot of people love it, though.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Also, some of my friends and I have a suite in the Westin, and need some non-socially retarded furs to fill it. Anyone in?


 
Buy me flights from Scotland and back, and you have a deal.


----------



## Pine (Feb 15, 2011)

I plan on going, but I'm not sure if I will be able to afford my suit head AND transportation by then because I also have a road trip planned at the beginning of the summer


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't know how to go, but I would.


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Buy me flights from Scotland and back, and you have a deal.


 I wish. That would be awesome to have you American-side fagging around with me.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm going.

Omni>Westin.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 15, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'm going.
> 
> Omni>Westin.


 
Fuck the con hotel and the overflow hotel. The best hotels are full price and devoid of social activities.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Fuck the con hotel and the overflow hotel. The best hotels are full price and devoid of social activities.


 Just like you on weekends. :V


----------



## STB (Feb 15, 2011)

I may be going with a friend. We just have to fix up his big ole creeper van, then we'll be all prepared.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Just like you on weekends. :V



You know I don't charge.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> You know I don't charge.


 I thought that was just a special discount. I see how it is.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd go if it wasn't on the other side of the country, :V.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 16, 2011)

Going to be at the Omni as usual. Going to show up one day early and leave one day late. Going to spend the nights volunteering at the headless lounge. It's going to be great. I look forward to it.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going to troll Trpdwarf the entire time. 

It'll be great.


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going to troll everyone. 

It'll be great.

Do realize I'm kidding. Mostly.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I'm going to troll everyone.
> 
> It'll be great.
> 
> Do realize I'm kidding. Mostly.


The most fun thing is to hold things over Trp's head where she can't reach them.

And then try to defend yourself from her 8 foot tall black bodyguard.


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The most fun thing is to hold things over Trp's head where she can't reach them.
> 
> And then try to defend yourself from her 8 foot tall black bodyguard.


 I'll find easier target. I think I'm going to bring Lion burgers and feed them to unsuspecting super-animal-rights furfags.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I'll find easier target. I think I'm going to bring Lion burgers and feed them to unsuspecting super-animal-rights furfags.


 Too expensive.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going. I will see all my FA Forums furriends there


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Too expensive.


 Not _that_ bad in price. And I already order from them from time to time. Plus if I mix it with beef it'll be cheaper but just as effective.

CLAYTON YOU HAD BETTER BE THERE.
Also I'm glad you're not banned anymore. That made me sadface all over the fuck.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I'll find easier target. I think I'm going to bring Lion burgers and feed them to unsuspecting super-animal-rights furfags.


 

Thanks for the website. I've been looking for a place that has food to freak out the in-laws ever since they closed down my favorite Somali market (stupid health inspector).


----------



## Aethze (Feb 16, 2011)

I will most likely go, and depending on how things go between now and then it might be my first con so that would be fun.

So, yeah if you need someone to help you fill a room I'm in, don't worry I'm not that wierd.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> CLAYTON YOU HAD BETTER BE THERE.
> Also I'm glad you're not banned anymore. That made me sadface all over the fuck.


 
I will be there, but you will not know I am. I will be there secretly. Watching you
& I sadface whenever yo are banned too


----------



## lordkaosu (Feb 22, 2011)

I should be making it to this years AC. :3


----------



## Ben (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm going. Oh god, I hope I don't run into any of you smelly people there.


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2011)

I am and I swear to god if I see any of you fuckers there...


----------



## Ben (Feb 22, 2011)

Takun said:


> I am and I swear to god if I see any of you fuckers there...


 
Hi Casey.

(This is the response you wanted, I know.)


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2011)

Ben said:


> Hi Casey.
> 
> (This is the response you wanted, I know.)


 

Hi Ben.  :3c


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

Ben and Takun "Casey"? Sweet.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 22, 2011)

I was planning on going to this years AC 

Buuuuuuuuuut

"They" Accidently the whole afghanistan on me


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 22, 2011)

Takun said:


> I am and I swear to god if I see any of you fuckers there...


 
What are you going to do? Run up and gives us a great big murry purry hug?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Ben said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going. Oh god, I hope I don't run into any of you smelly people there.


 


Takun said:


> I am and I swear to god if I see any of you fuckers there...


 

I am pretty sure that I will strangle you all as soon as I see you. :V


----------



## Tango (Feb 22, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I was planning on going to this years AC
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuut
> 
> "They" Accidently the whole afghanistan on me




sounds like that 'Haitian vacation' I took a few years back.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 22, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> sounds like that 'Haitian vacation' I took a few years back.



Sad thing is i get back right as it starts 

So next year for me hopefully!


----------



## Melzi (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll be going!!!! /flex.  Driving there.


----------



## Ben (Feb 22, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Ben and Takun "Casey"? Sweet.


 
No, I am awful and mean and taste like bitter coffeebeans. Euch.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2011)

I wish I was able to go, if that counts.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Takun, we better hang out!


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

Ben said:


> No, I am awful and mean and taste like bitter coffeebeans. Euch.


 I'll ask Jashwa to test this theory.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I'll ask Jashwa to test this theory.


 Not going to happen.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 22, 2011)

Mhm, I have a sister with an apartment up there. I stay for free.


----------



## jeff (Feb 22, 2011)

ill be there but ive already got a room with my two bffuriends


----------



## Stakie (Feb 22, 2011)

Me and the mate are going to probably be making our reservations in a week and a half at the omni if it isn't sold out by then. Not sure if we will have room mates though but we live about 6 hours away from the con... so we are driving.


----------



## Ben (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Not going to happen.


 
I'll probably be with Casey since we're rooming together, so.
Oh.

Oh no.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Ben said:


> I'll probably be with Casey since we're rooming together, so.
> Oh.
> 
> Oh no.


Seeing you=\= tasting you. :V


----------



## Ben (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Seeing you=\= tasting you. :V


 
Oh, I thought she was referring to how mean and awful I am. I completely blocked the second half of her post out of my head.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 22, 2011)

My friend wants me to go but I know my grandparents would say no.... I'm sure some of you know him


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Ben said:


> Oh, I thought she was referring to how mean and awful I am. I completely blocked the second half of her post out of my head.


 I don't think anyone believes that you're outwardly mean. That's why I just kind glanced over that part.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 22, 2011)

YOU GUYS

FAF MEETUP SOMEWHERE

SERVE VITAMIN RAGE-FILLED PISS AND VARYING OPINIONS

DO IT

AND TAKE VIDEOS FOR THE LOSERS BACK HOME

why do I have to be so small and young? :c


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Alstor said:


> why do I have to be so small and young? :c


 Come anyways. I'll protect you.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 22, 2011)

Alstor said:


> FAF MEETUP SOMEWHERE



There was a FAF meetup last year, and as I recall the cool thing to do was not show.


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Come anyways. I'll use protection w/ you.


 Oh my...


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Takun, we better hang out!


 
Okay mr. Kittycat :3


----------



## Octa (Feb 22, 2011)

Fucking AC! I want to go. I'll try my hardest to get some funds, all I can really say at the moment. 

As for meet-ups, that can always be a toss up as to whether or not it's positive (been in both situations).

Edit: just looked at the theme...


----------



## Aethze (Feb 22, 2011)

So, Deo you still lookin' for someone to fill the suite or have you already got some people?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 23, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I was planning on going to this years AC
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuut
> 
> "They" Accidently the whole afghanistan on me


 
You really should have a furry convention- middle east style.


----------



## Deo (Feb 23, 2011)

Aethze said:


> So, Deo you still lookin' for someone to fill the suite or have you already got some people?


 I've got some people now that were recommended to me through Trpdwarf. Thanks though.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 23, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> There was a FAF meetup last year, and as I recall the cool thing to do was not show.


 I distinctly recall you declaring that to be the cool thing to do.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 23, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I distinctly recall you declaring that to be the cool thing to do.



Fucking called that one. Man am I arrogant.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2011)

So I was told that I could get by registration + hotel with about $200-$250.  This true?


----------



## Tango (Feb 23, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Sad thing is i get back right as it starts
> 
> So next year for me hopefully!



If nothing else FurFright is coming up. I'm going to that.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 23, 2011)

Ratte said:


> So I was told that I could get by registration + hotel with about $200-$250.  This true?



Only if you room with two other people and split evenly, and don't mind starving for several days and coming away empty-handed. Or if you room with three other people and don't mind eating cheaply and coming away empty-handed.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 23, 2011)

Istanbul said:


> Only if you room with two other people and split evenly, and don't mind starving for several days and coming away empty-handed. Or if you room with three other people and don't mind eating cheaply and coming away empty-handed.


 She's just talking about registration+hotel. 


Ratte said:


> So I was told that I could get by registration + hotel with about $200-$250.  This true?


 Yes, you can. Or cheaper, if you have a bunch of room mates. I think my registration+hotel is going to end up a little less than $200 because probably having 4 other room mates.


----------



## Stakie (Feb 23, 2011)

Ratte said:


> So I was told that I could get by registration + hotel with about $200-$250.  This true?


 
Def. could get away with this if you already have roomies.

=3

I went two years ago for like.. 160?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2011)

Stakie said:


> Def. could get away with this if you already have roomies.
> 
> =3
> 
> I went two years ago for like.. 160?


 
Rooming doesn't bother me in the slightest.  I think the biggest issue would be transportation.

TAKUN DRIVE ME TO PA


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 23, 2011)

Meh, wish there was some con closer to Portugal :O


----------



## SierraSmash (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey if you still have a room available me and a friend ( both 21 year old females) are looking to split one. This will be our thrid AC..if we can get a room we will be 100% able to go all days. If your interested give me an emal at HollyL@netzero.com


----------



## Ben (Feb 23, 2011)

Ratte said:


> So I was told that I could get by registration + hotel with about $200-$250.  This true?


 
The more people you stay with, the cheaper it'll be. A room is roughly 700 for the entire stay, so just do the ol' dvision mambo, and add 45 for registration.

So, yes.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2011)

Ben said:


> The more people you stay with, the cheaper it'll be. A room is roughly 700 for the entire stay, so just do the ol' dvision mambo, and add 45 for registration.
> 
> So, yes.


 
Not too bad, yeah.  Like I said, the biggest problem then would be transportation.  Nobody I know of around Minnesota is going by car.


----------



## Catte (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Ratte, if money for transportation is what's stopping you from going, I can always give you some money for it. :3


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

I second (or third...or forth) an FAF meetup at AC.
Booze and circlejerking while Gossiping about the freaks at the con. :V


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2011)

Catte said:


> Hey Ratte, if money for transportation is what's stopping you from going, I can always give you some money for it. :3


 
I want you to be there too <3


----------



## Catte (Feb 23, 2011)

Ratte said:


> I want you to be there too <3


 I would not have enough money for both, unfortunately.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2011)

Catte said:


> I would not have enough money for both, unfortunately.


 
Try!


----------



## Stakie (Feb 24, 2011)

Ratte said:


> Rooming doesn't bother me in the slightest.  I think the biggest issue would be transportation.
> 
> TAKUN DRIVE ME TO PA


 
EDIT

Saw where you are from. If you can't make it all the way to PA I know for sure people are driving here from the states between there and Pittsburgh. Maybe you can make it to a certain point and then carpool with them?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 24, 2011)

Stakie said:


> EDIT
> 
> Saw where you are from. If you can't make it all the way to PA I know for sure people are driving here from the states between there and Pittsburgh. Maybe you can make it to a certain point and then carpool with them?


 
What certain point?  I don't actually have a car, myself.  :c


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 24, 2011)

Ratte said:


> What certain point?  I don't actually have a car, myself.  :c


 Hitchhiking is obviously the solution.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Hitchhiking is obviously the solution.


 
:c

Well I suppose there's always next year.


----------



## Stakie (Feb 24, 2011)

I meant, if you can't afford the full trip, you might be able to afford some of it? So making it to a certain point and gettin g a ride could be a good option.


----------



## lordkaosu (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll take a shot in the mouth if it gets me a few miles down the road.


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 25, 2011)

All registered and set to go as a Dealer. I am excite.


----------



## Stakie (Feb 25, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> All registered and set to go as a Dealer. I am excite.


 Ohhhh, nice.

=3


----------



## Icen (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2127375/

Contact Jacolf on fA if interested. Please read the whole thing though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

d'aw, there's nothing more that I'd like to do than go to one of these... Sadly, I'm stuck in "sunny" old England. :v


----------



## Neekko (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be there! I live in the Pittsburgh area, though, and won't be hotelling.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo, you should update this thread to make a list of people who are going. 

If you don't want to, I'll make a thread to do it.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

Probably will just because its in the same state, and I'll have plenty of free time in the summer.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm seriously considering going this year.

The only thing keeping me from going is, stupidly, my insanely paranoid dad. He fucking lectures me like I'm 12 if I so much as go to a friend's place. He'd freak and be insanely worried if I went to Pittsburgh to hang with internet people for a few days.

Also deo if still you need someone and I go I would totally room with you. :V


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm seriously considering going this year.
> 
> The only thing keeping me from going is, stupidly, my insanely paranoid dad. He fucking lectures me like I'm 12 if I so much as go to a friend's place. He'd freak and be insanely worried if I went to Pittsburgh to hang with internet people for a few days.
> 
> Also deo if still you need someone and I go I would totally room with you. :V


 
I think your dad needs to learn you can take care of yourself. You're 18, right?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I think your dad needs to learn you can take care of yourself. You're 18, right?


19. As much as I want to say "fuck off, I'm a god damn adult now." I know he only acts like this because he's worried about me and cares for me. I don't want to be a total ass to him.


----------



## Cinnabunneh (Mar 11, 2011)

This is going to be my first AC and my mates First con. able to grab up a room in the main hotel. Its going to be a blast.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm gonna rock out at anthrocon


----------



## Stakie (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyday that passes is one day closer to AC. I am so excited.


----------



## Qoph (Mar 11, 2011)

Stakie said:


> Everyday that passes is one day closer to AC. I am so excited.


 
I hope you have other things to look forward to.

Anyways, I'm going to be going.  I'm not sure who I'm going to room with, but I kinda need a room cause they're cutting my bus route downtown from home.


----------



## hitorione (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey ny one looking my friend phanwolf has some room i think she is looking for 2 for the westin.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah sure maybe


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Mar 17, 2011)

GUYS

OKAY

guys

listen

I need a room, check this shit out: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/94666-Anthrocon-11-I-need-a-room-June-23-27th

GIEF ROOM


----------



## Fay V (Mar 17, 2011)

Internet Police Chief said:


> GUYS
> 
> OKAY
> 
> ...


 why not try to room with net friends?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Mar 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> why not try to room with net friends?


 
Because they already have rooming plans with other people.


----------



## DragoonHowl (Apr 1, 2011)

I am going and so is my mate but we really need a room we have money to pay for our space in a room and we are vary nice and quite most of the time if any one needs to fill a room.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Apr 1, 2011)

This will be my first con ever. 

I'm going with a couple of furs from my area. 

I'll be staying at the Omni, which looks like a pretty nice hotel.


----------



## Kenji (Apr 1, 2011)

I envy the people who are going this year. I will be going next year, The wait is killing me slightly. :c


----------



## Archias (Apr 5, 2011)

Will be going! Will be my first since uh...2006. So Whoo! I am hoping to get atleast a partial of a partial fursuit together before hand so I can prance around gayly with all the other animals. Going to burn SO MUCH FUEL getting there, someones going to need to buy a pair of Prius' to offset my carbon footprint. I need to get one of those supercool AC flags to fly from the car on the way up. :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 5, 2011)

I couldn't even get time off work for a con that's 15 minutes down the road, do you think I'd be able to get time off for a con out of state? Even if it's 5 hours away?

Unless I lose my job and get a better one I doubt it.


----------



## Kelo (Apr 5, 2011)

I will be going, already have a ride there just need to find a room still. So if anyone is still looking for roomies LET ME KNOW!


----------



## Azure (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe next year. It sounds like fun and lots of wacky people.


----------



## Vizard (Apr 6, 2011)

Goin' this year with my mate. It'll be our first Con. Convention budget for me alone has been set to around $700, give or take $50. We already have a room that we're sharing with his friend and the friend's mate. BUT I NEED A RIDE. It's bugging me so freaking much. I'd be willing to pay $50 in gas money. Non-suiter I am. Gotta try to find a ride on AC's site or on FA. Gotta be someone passing my CT that's going to the Con >,>*


----------



## Archias (Apr 9, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I couldn't even get time off work for a con that's 15 minutes down the road, do you think I'd be able to get time off for a con out of state? Even if it's 5 hours away?
> 
> Unless I lose my job and get a better one I doubt it.


 
I thought CBS fired you already.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> d'aw, there's nothing more that I'd like to do than go to one of these... Sadly, I'm stuck in "sunny" old England. :v



same here! i wish i could go to one but ... right now not going to happent :/


----------



## Ashblood (Apr 13, 2011)

My friend and myself  might be going, we have transportation but not a place to stay, hopefully I can at least finish a partial suit beforehand. First attempt at suit and first con for us both.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2011)

Trying to go this year with one of my friends.  I wish I had a suit.... but I don't cause I'm poor. :/


----------



## goldfischen (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope I can go this year, it'll be my first convention ever. I've just gotta be able to save up enough money in time.


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 29, 2011)

Would like to go this year, but my money situation isn't there quite yet 

Hopefully will make it to FurCon 2012 for my first convention


----------



## Princess Rei (May 5, 2011)

Hi! We have one roommate spot available for Anthrocon. Preferably someone who does not smoke, does not snore, and preferably someone who will be dealer/ artist alley. Also, payment upfront!

(We don't -need- the roommates, but the offer is out there to help us, and to help you. I will not accept just anybody, and I'm picky about the kind of people I will allow in the room.)

Westin Hotel (Directly connected to the convention)
June 22-27th
$190
4 Roommates total. (We currently have 3 people in the room.)

Please pm me if interested, or email me at rei@feralys.com


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 11, 2011)

Boooooo

Next year ;x

I'm too broke and unprepared to do it this year.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 12, 2011)

My mom and I will be there the 21st-27th. Yes, my mother, Who is wicked awesome for coming along with me and my boy-friend. Some furs may have issues with their parents, I never had. I asked her after MWFF if she would ever want to go to a furry convention, and she said yes. So why not pick the largest convention in the US? We'll be staying at the Westin since it would be better for my back to be closer to the convention center.

Sorry if not much of this makes sense I am super hyper and rambling. Eeee, I can't wait!


----------



## Ben (May 12, 2011)

Senora Kitty said:


> My mom and I will be there the 21st-27th. Yes, my mother, Who is wicked awesome for coming along with me and my boy-friend. Some furs may have issues with their parents, I never had. I asked her after MWFF if she would ever want to go to a furry convention, and she said yes. So why not pick the largest convention in the US? We'll be staying at the Westin since it would be better for my back to be closer to the convention center.
> 
> Sorry if not much of this makes sense I am super hyper and rambling. Eeee, I can't wait!



The first thing I thought of when I read this post.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 12, 2011)

Okay imagine that, but with the daughter in bondage gear and the mom making lewd jokes about hanging socks on door knobs. That would be more accurate.


----------



## Fhuzky (May 17, 2011)

If everything works out financially I'll be going.  I'm kitnapping a few others with my partyvan between NJ and KY. I wonder if it's possible to just find a nice parking lot and sleep there. I've been to Philly a few times but that was South street.  if the con area is like how it is there then I gotta constantly feed the meter which would suck big floppy noodles. but would still probably be cheaper than a hotel.  Anyone know a nearby lot we could maybe crash at?


----------



## Saiya (May 19, 2011)

I'm going this year^^ It'll be my first con ever and im super excited lol Going with the group of furs nearby.


----------



## Ben (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh dear, apparently Fay V is going to be staying with me and Takun.

I am so, so sorry. ):


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 4, 2011)

The likelihood of me going seems to be increasing.


----------



## Isen (Jun 5, 2011)

I actually kind of want to go this year.  I've officially been here too long. D:


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm still looking for 1/2 more roomies. Have a suite at the Double Tree... Private Message me or find me on Skype for more details.


----------



## Garfang (Jun 5, 2011)

I would be happy to go there .. but first i am really really far... second i don't have a fursuit ... and i don't have Money><


----------



## Ben (Jun 5, 2011)

Garfang said:


> I would be happy to go there .. but first i am really really far... second i don't have a fursuit ... and i don't have Money><


 
The second thing really isn't a requirement by any means. Fursuits are neat, but I've never once thought it was worth the money to buy one of my own, regardless of how well made one might be.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 5, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm still looking for 1/2 more roomies. Have a suite at the Double Tree... Private Message me or find me on Skype for more details.


 Good luck finding half a room mate


----------



## Takun (Jun 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Good luck finding half a room mate


 
I heard Trp still needs a room.

ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm so jealous of all you people having fun :c


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 5, 2011)

Takun said:


> I heard Trp still needs a room.
> 
> ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING


 But she doesn't.


----------



## Takun (Jun 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> But she doesn't.



I was making a joke.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 5, 2011)

Ben said:


> Oh dear, apparently Fay V is going to be staying with me and Takun.
> 
> I am so, so sorry. ):


 
why sorry?


----------



## Ben (Jun 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> why sorry?


 
Because I'm horrible, obviously. Although I guess I wasn't the one singing The Who at 4am on the very first night that ended up getting us a "one more and you're done" warning.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 5, 2011)

Ben said:


> Because I'm horrible, obviously. Although I guess I wasn't the one singing The Who at 4am on the very first night that ended up getting us a "one more and you're done" warning.


 oh dear oh dear.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 5, 2011)

Ben said:


> Because I'm horrible, obviously. Although I guess I wasn't the one singing The Who at 4am on the very first night that ended up getting us a "one more and you're done" warning.


 but WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUU? WHO WHO? WHO WHO?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Ben said:


> Because I'm horrible, obviously. Although I guess I wasn't the one singing The Who at 4am on the very first night that ended up getting us a "one more and you're done" warning.


 Glad I'm not staying there. I'd have to choke a bitch. >=[


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Glad I'm not staying there. I'd have to choke a bitch. >=[


 
Oh don't worry, he's not coming this year because he's a big dumb sissy fat.

...

HAYF ; ~;


----------



## Lainenyah (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm excited to be going again this year! Even doing some badge commissions/trades =D SO EXCITED!


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Ben said:


> Oh don't worry, he's not coming this year because he's a big dumb sissy fat.
> 
> ...
> 
> HAYF ; ~;


 Good.

Then I will not have to choke a bitch.

Hopefully.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2011)

brb singing The Who at 4 am.

Ask Trp how much I like to try to keep everyone awake all night. 

No one will ever pull an all nighter :C


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> brb singing The Who at 4 am.
> 
> Ask Trp how much I like to try to keep everyone awake all night.
> 
> No one will ever pull an all nighter :C


 I'll probably end up pulling an all nighter with you. I'm a light sleeper and I don't sleep well on floors. :C


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll probably end up pulling an all nighter with you. I'm a light sleeper and I don't sleep well on floors. :C


 If you're really so bad with it, then you can have my spot and sleep with Locrian and I could sleep on the floor. I usually don't have too many problems.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> If you're really so bad with it, then you can have my spot and sleep with Locrian and I could sleep on the floor. I usually don't have too many problems.


 Trp mentioned that Locrian said he doesn't want me to because he doesn't know me. :C

It's ok though I'll live.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Trp mentioned that Locrian said he doesn't want me to because he doesn't know me. :C
> 
> It's ok though I'll live.


 Locrian just likes to sleep with me. It's not your fault.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Locrian just likes to sleep with me. It's not your fault.


 I'm telling Takun you're cheating on him.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 10, 2011)

What the hell?



Jashwa said:


> brb singing The Who at 4 am.
> 
> Ask Trp how much I like to try to keep everyone awake all night.
> 
> No one will ever pull an all nighter :C


 
I swear if I wake up to The Who at 4 AM I will make everyone hold you down and tickle you till you cry.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2011)

That is really creepy, Trp.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 11, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That is really creepy, Trp.


 It's ok Jash I'll save you from the tickle molesting.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm still looking for roommates *begging* for 2 people to come save me.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm excited to finally be attending Anthrocon. I lived on the east coast until I was 18 but never made the trip to Pittsburgh for AC, even though I visited the city often with my family.

As I said, it's going to be my first AC, but not my first con. I've been to Midwest Furfest twice, but that experience won't compare to this AC, I'm sure. I'm a little anxious, kinda excited, I'm hoping for a really good time.

This is a bit of a shameless plug, but I'm offering one badge for $10 for pick-up at the con. [More details here and on my FA journal.] So if you're looking for a good, cheap badge, I'll be doing them at the con. Hopefully I'll get to sit in Artist Alley more than one day. :3

We're staying at the Double Tree, but two blocks isn't much to people that walk to a lot of places in Chicago. :3
But because of the walk I'm only going to bring enough supplies for badges and sketches.


----------



## Takun (Jun 11, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm telling Takun you're cheating on him.


 
I knew about this already.  Josh is a cuddleslut (aka a cat)


----------



## Mentova (Jun 11, 2011)

Takun said:


> I knew about this already.  Josh is a cuddleslut (aka a cat)


 Well as long as you're ok with it I guess


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 12, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> What the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> I swear if I wake up to The Who at 4 AM I will make everyone hold you down and tickle you till you cry.


 
That is the sexiest punishment ever.

Also, I'm going. I want to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That is really creepy, Trp.


 
I like sleep. :<


----------



## Mentova (Jun 12, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I like sleep. :<


 I like sleep too but come on TrpDerp that's just weird D:


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like sleep too but come on TrpDerp that's just weird D:


 
I got no sleep last AC because of that kitty. Maybe it is weird but hey, that's his weakness. If he hated cherries I'd have a jar on hand to force feed him if he keeps the group up like that again.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 13, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I got no sleep last AC because of that kitty. Maybe it is weird but hey, that's his weakness. If he hated cherries I'd have a jar on hand to force feed him if he keeps the group up like that again.


 Well do what most people do when cats are being annoying and lock them outside. :V


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 14, 2011)

Still need one more person! BE NICE INTERNET ANIMAL PEOPLEZ.


----------



## CrevanEmbrust (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm going to try my hardest to go! I have the money saved up but I'm so nervous... I've been to Cons before, but never a furry con. Also, I'll be going alone.

If anyone wants to chat me up I'd love to get to know someone before the con! And Fenari, if you need a roomie still I'd be happy to talk with you about that too!

My name is Crevan, I've been a furry for years and years. I'm male, 24 years old and very easy to get along with! I hope to makes lots of friends at AC this year. ^^


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 17, 2011)

I plan on going after I turn 18. :C


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well do what most people do when cats are being annoying and lock them outside. :V


 
Then he'll scratch and meow at the door and it might wake other people up in nearby rooms.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> That is the sexiest punishment ever.
> 
> Also, I'm going. I want to meet up with you guys.


 Do you have a phone with texting? I could give you my number if you do.


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm going. Second year running and I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 17, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=net.myconbook.android for those of you who have droids this is handy. There is also one for the Iphone: https://www.anthrocon.org/node/6906/unofficial-official-anthrocon-2011-iphone-app


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so going, can't wait 

Hope to bump into at least a few people I've had the pleasure to meet online xD


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn. I just thought about going recently, and there's definitely not enough time/money for me to arrange a trip to PA. Perhaps once I cross the over 18 line, I'll go. 

/wishful thinking


----------



## Blutide (Jun 21, 2011)

_-Anthrocon: 23rd-26th Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania http://www.anthrocon.org/_


EFF! If I only knew this months ago, but alas...that thing called a promotion I was working on and got....next year ish lol.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 22, 2011)

I wish I can go, I'll definitely be there next year. I wish I could volunteer actually, but I have no way to get there. 

I just wanted to mention, those of you that are suiting, please be careful. The weather here has been unbearable and I would hate it if someone got really sick from being in it too long. It's been hot, very humid, with hardly any wind. It says it will be in the mid to high 70s (20s Celsius), but the humidity will most likely be very high still. We've been getting some storms, so hopeful a cold front will push in and it won't be so bad.


----------



## Ben (Jun 22, 2011)

OH GOD, I'M ON THE MEGABUS TO PITTSBURGH. WHY IS TRAFFIC SO BACKED UP, I KNOW THIS MANY FURFAGS DO NOT LIVE IN THE PHILLY METRO, FUCK AAAAA

(hi)


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2011)

The _one year_ we're not going, all the cool people are going. fml


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2011)

Aden said:


> The _one year_ we're not going, all the cool people are going. fml


 I was there last year and you were supposed to buy me a pop for making you laugh on the forums and I never saw you :C


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

one more day! then I can be in fursuit till I pass out!


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> one more day! then I can be in fursuit till I pass out!


 Which probably won't be long with how hot/humid it is here.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Which probably won't be long with how hot/humid it is here.


 I once wore a suit to a dance with a bunch of people packed in a small room and danced for 3 hours. I like heat


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I once wore a suit to a dance with a bunch of people packed in a small room and danced for 3 hours. I like heat


 how is that even possible


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> how is that even possible


 I have a high tolerance for heat, drank a lot of water, then after I got back from work (I worked that night too) I passed out for two days.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I have a high tolerance for heat, drank a lot of water, then after I got back from work (I worked that night too) I passed out for two days.


 I like to picture this as you walking in your door, falling flat on your face once inside, and then waking up not knowing what day of the week it was.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I like to picture this as you walking in your door, falling flat on your face once inside, and then waking up not knowing what day of the week it was.


 I made it to my bed. so it's more. walk in, take two steps, wake up and not know what day it was.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> one more day! then I can be in fursuit till I pass out!


 
Fay we better find each other so we can say hello.
EDIT: currently getting ready to pack. Leaving at 4 in the morning thurs :3
Zeke and I will be in furry minivan :3


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I was there last year and you were supposed to buy me a pop for making you laugh on the forums and I never saw you :C


 
The promise that will have ended up spanning years
whee

\hopefully see you next year


----------



## Stakie (Jun 22, 2011)

Yay AnthroCon!

Still looking for another roomie though. People are very bad at communication I have found...


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Fay we better find each other so we can say hello.
> EDIT: currently getting ready to pack. Leaving at 4 in the morning thurs :3
> Zeke and I will be in furry minivan :3


 oh fine leave out that I'll be in the van with you.

I SEE HOW IT IS ;_;


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> oh fine leave out that I'll be in the van with you.
> 
> I SEE HOW IT IS ;_;


 
I didn't know you wanted me to blurt it all over Faf.

HEY FAF ZEKE AND I ARE GOING TO BE PICKING H K UP ON OUR WAY DOWN TO ANTHROCON.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 23, 2011)

GUYS, where the fuck are you meeting? I need to see you people in person.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 23, 2011)

So lonley here. :'( I don't get to go to anthrocon because ass-hole doctor wouldn't lemme have passport :'(


----------



## Larry (Jun 23, 2011)

My fucking god.

Anthrocon this. Anthrocon that.

I physically cannot go at all, but yet because this thread and AC journals, I might as well drive 8 hours in my mom's Versa.

Am I missing out?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> GUYS, where the fuck are you meeting? I need to see you people in person.


 Do you have a cell phone? If you PM me your number I can text you and make sure you see us all.



Aden said:


> The promise that will have ended up spanning years
> whee
> 
> \hopefully see you next year


You will be able to buy me an alcoholic drink like you wanted to, next year. 

[/stupid 2 months until I turn 21 now]


Double post, my bad. SUPER BROWDER TO THE RESCUE.


----------



## Bobskunk (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha, I basically stumbled onto all you clowns and you had to call me over.


----------



## lookabout (Jun 30, 2011)

This was a good experience.
I have been to FWA (Furry Weekend Atlanta) twice. But it paled in comparison to this.

And I brought my 3DS with me and had an extra 50 tags.


----------



## Icen (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't believe I got dragged into seeing FAFers other than my babby daddy. D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> Haha, I basically stumbled onto all you clowns and you had to call me over.


 I was going to text you, but I remembered last year when I accidentally texted the wrong number with a message saying "Death to all photographers" and some random black lady called me back yelling at me. 


Icen said:


> I can't believe I got dragged into seeing FAFers other than my babby daddy. D:


 Woe is you.

You're welcome.


----------

